# Church ceiling.



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey all! 

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm bidding a new church and have a ceiling that's gonna be 100' by 100'. It needs to be blacked out above the "cloud" ceiling (4-5 foot I assume). 

Is this a dryfall project? How in the world do I calculate material if I'm painting all beams trusses conduit duct work and lid/ partial wall space? 

Thanks in advance. Bids due Monday morning, I have the numbers another contractor is going in at, but I think it's pretty skinny. We'll see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Well...the only way I see these types of projects are to bid hours, material, plus profit. And make sure touchups, redos, and unexpected issues aren't included.

Edit:
Touchups from other trades messing things up. Dependent upon the damage.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Bid the joists as you would a solid beam because there is no way to come up with a number for all the members in a bar joist. Look on the structural plans and roof framing plans for the size of beams and joists. Steel beams are by height and weight. If a beam on the plan shows 8by10 it's 8"tall and 10 pounds per foot not like a 2by 4. So it's 8" per side and 4" wide. Check mech. and hvac for duct work.Electrical conduit is just a crap shoot.In your proposal state that 95% of all duct and conduit will be in and you won't ghet killed on finals and they added 500 feet of mew stuff and your lift is gone. Use dryfall, it's cheaper than regular paint and bonds better to galvanizing. Rent a lift. Figure masking and unmasking sprinkler heads.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You know the number the other outfit s gonna submit? For just that ceiling?
What is it? There are a few guys on here that are gonna know right away if it's worth it, throw it out there.
If it's a legit number. Ur gonna right off see there's enuff meat on the bone to not sweat the small points. And if it's not. It will jump right out at you. Really.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Oden, The other outfit is right around 27k for the full paint job, inside and out. I don't have the full break down. Seems skinny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Whats the ceiling height? Dryfall needs X amount of feet to fall before it will land dry.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

25 feet is the ceiling height. Needs to be blacked out from 20ft up. Sent in my proposal at 52k. Doubt I'll get it, but it was fun to crunch some numbers.... I guess..... Maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

You can't win them all.


----------

